
Bioweapon Experts Aren't Buying the Tesla Model X's Bioweapon Defense Mode - evo_9
http://gizmodo.com/bioweapon-experts-arent-buying-the-tesla-model-xs-biowe-1733909293
======
SEJeff
Bonus points that they seriously think it isn't another example of Musk simply
being cheeky because he can.

He said the plan was to name the model 3 the model E originally, but that GM
or some other car mfg has the trademark on it so that the tesla vehicle lineup
would spell "SEX". He's also added Insane and Ludicrous modes, with a comment
that plaid mode will eventually be added. That is directly from the
hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.

Finally, the two SpaceX "autonomous drone platform" ships are named "Of Course
I Love You" and "Just Read the Instructions", which are Culture GSV class war
ships in Ian M Banks's culture book series.

"Bioweapon defense" mode is just musk having a bit of fun. I doubt that they
are seriously thinking it would be used for that, and if they were, it would
look a lot more like the "Fox" nuclear biological and chemical protection
vehicle the US Army uses.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1135_Nuclear,_Biological,_Che...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1135_Nuclear,_Biological,_Chemical,_Reconnaissance_Vehicle)

------
sigmar
what a strange article. It argues HEPA isn't effective enough (which is barely
relevant because it isn't just a hepa filter), then the article talks about
the timing of bioweapon attacks (obviously a car can't predict the future),
and then it explains that the technology "is probably overkill, anyway."

Seems like they wrote the title, then tried to come up with an article to
support it, even if they ended it with contradicting themselves.

